# How early/late



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

How early or late into the year do you fish out of your yak? 

I typically hang her on the wall about the end of November and dust her off around beginning of March


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

If there is open water I am on it.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Plan to use mine this winter as well, mainly for duck hunting. Would love to try the walleye night bite if lake conditions allow it.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

It depends on the winter. Please, can we have one that isn't a reminder that hell has ice as well as fire? These last two winters have really torn up our creeks.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I was out all year round last year. Fished for catfish all through January and February on the river from my yak. I can't stop fishing. Especially since I'm not a hunter


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I use my solo canoe for hunting. Mainly because I don't have to drag a motor or battery when I'm alone. I've fished rivers though when I feel like fishing instead of hunting. I just avoid deep open water with it.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm fortunate to live 40 minutes from a Lake Erie power plants hot water discharge. My yak never gathers dust even in the winter.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I fished all year last year. This was the first snow storm in November last season when I was on Punderson fishing for brown trout. New years day fished the grand river.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Nice... You are hardcore


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

...did you catch anything that day? Lol


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I yak all year as long when it's not iced over. I've used my yak as a ice breaker a few times. I do use a drysuit when the water temps are low. I normally go solo and the yak I use is a 14.5' narrow touring yak. I do use it to fish with but if the fishing is bad I just paddle.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

derekdiruz said:


> ...did you catch anything that day? Lol


Just a few 6" brown trout!


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

My 9.5 years in Ohio was okay, but the handy thing about being back home in Texas; I can use my kayak or either of my boats year round and I have the choice of saltwater or freshwater.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

As long as I can float, I'll fish!!!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Until my heart attack in 2014 I'd go out until the ice kept me off.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

This is my first year with a yak. Latest I've had it out this year is Nov 10th I think. The only thing keeping me off right now is the lack cold weather gear such as a wet suit, chest waders and some danged scupper plugs. Once I get those, I have intentions on cruising the mighty O for blues and stripers/wipers. I will apparently be one of the very few who doesn't curse a big ole gar.


----------

